# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Un millar de trabajadores adicionales en la recarga de combustible de Almaraz II

## Jonasino

> Martes, 02 Junio 2015 
>     Última actualización: Martes, 02 Junio 2015 
> 
> La central nuclear de Almaraz II ha comenzado la vigésimo segunda recarga de combustible y trabajos de mantenimiento general. El acoplamiento a la red está previsto realizarlo el próximo 10 de julio, según la nota informativa del titular, lo que supone una duración estimada de 39 días.
> 
> CN AlmarazPara los trabajos de recarga y mantenimiento Centrales Nucleares Almaraz-Trillo (CNAT) ha contratado los servicios de más de 70 empresas especializadas que emplearán a más de un millar de trabajadores adicionales a la plantilla habitual de la central. Durante este periodo se realizarán cerca de 9.000 actividades planificadas de carácter preventivo y mantenimiento de equipos, además de la implantación de diversas modificaciones de diseño asociadas a distintos proyectos.
> 
> Entre las principales actividades programadas para esta recarga, señala Almaraz, se encuentran:
> 
> ...


Fuente: Foro Nuclear

----------

